# free puppies



## baydog (Aug 11, 2011)

half blackmouth quater leopard hound quarter cat.


----------



## baydog (Sep 1, 2011)

only three left


----------



## baydog (Sep 8, 2011)

only one left


----------



## hog hunting 69 (Nov 10, 2011)

do you still have that pup


----------



## bmiller89 (Jun 1, 2012)

do you still have the puppy i would like to have him her??


----------

